# All of the Fish



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll update with progress as it's done.

My mom wants a picture of her bettas to frame, so I decided to go all out and include all of our fish! So...included is;
> Oranda Goldfish (Ulfric)
> Pictus Catfish (Snuggles)
> 2 Fancy Guppies (Picasso and Da vinci)
> 2 Neon Tetras (the Seniors)
> 8 Mystery Snails
> 3 Whiskered Shrimp (Madame and Monsieur, and unnamed)
> And of course the main; 5 Bettas (Fitz, Sparks, Ghost, Armageddon, Kamikaze)

Current Progress:
Ulfric, Snails, Shrimp, Sparks, Fitz, and Snuggles









All art (c) Perocore

Feel free to comment or offer suggestions! I have 5 more fish to color and then it's time for the background! Plus I'll be adding more dramatic shadows and lighting before it's "finished."​


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Love the style! My favorite are the shrimp.


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Haha, thanks! I love inverts but I'm terrible at drawing them, so I just stared at the shrimp for a while and made something up XD


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Omg I adore your little shrimp. They're ridiculously cute!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

nice drawing they are all so cute!!


----------

